# Grand Teton & Yellowstone



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got back from Yellowstone and Jackson, thought I'd share a few typical tourist photo's. We were surprised at the lack of crowds. Overall a nice getaway.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are amazing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

God's country.

Ah....what's in the bears neck? Tranquilizer dart?


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

When I first saw the bear it was rolling a log to get to grub's or something, it's just a small stick that got caught in it's fur.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice dougtee. I sure love that area. So many beautiful vistas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Love that area! Was there a few years ago but too many **** people. Ruined it for me.  :|


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

cool you even saw a bear


----------

